# can demanson go with johanni or maingano ?



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi,

1. can I keep single demanson (male or female) ?
2. can demanson be kept with blue johanni or maingano without trouble ?
3. i want to have either johanni or maingano, which one is less aggressive ?

tank size 65 gallon with 4 yellow labs (1m, 3fm), 1 kenyi male, 1 mdoka whitelips, 2 clown loach

Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Desigan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. can I keep single demanson (male or female) ?
> 2. can demanson be kept with blue johanni or maingano without trouble ?
> ...


3ft or 4ft long tank?

maingano is less aggressive. This isn't the right tank for a mdoka whitelips.


----------



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

48" long, 18" deep and 18" height.

Yes, few of the guys in this forum said the same about Mdoka, but it was one of the 1st fish we got and I am so attached to it. may be one day when i feel he is not having his best life with us, I will sell him. at the moment he is just 3". thank for your reply.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are keeping the whitelips then I would not recommending adding maingano or johannii or demasoni.

Maybe remove the kenyi and add yellow labs.


----------



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

thanks for your reply


----------

